# Neuaufbau Pulsare



## mobmuc (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Bergwerker!

Bei mir haben sich in den letzten Jahren mehrere Pulsar-Skelette angesammelt, die ich jetzt wieder zum Leben erwecken wollte. Nummer 1 steht schon wieder auf eigenen Füßen (Bild). Leider hänge ich jetzt fest.

Ich wollte die Hinterbau-Lager wechseln, aber die Schwingen wollen nicht 'raus. Einen NoName-Stirnlochschlüssel habe ich bereits problemlos in die ewigen Werkzeug-Jagdgründe geschickt - trotz Heißluft-Föhn und Kältespray.

Bevor ich jetzt mehr Geld bei HA*ET, GE*ORE o.ä. versenke...

An die alten Bergwerker: Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass es sich auf der rechten (Ketten-)Seite beim Pulsar um ein Linksgewinde handelt? Also rechtsherum / im Uhrzeigersinn lösen?

An die Schrauber: Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie ich die Schraubringe lösen kann?

Und, bevor es langweilig wird, vielleicht noch etwas für die echten Spezialisten: Ich würde gerne die Across Mamba-Doppelbrücken-Gabel aus einem Rahmen mit Headshok-Steuer-Rohr in einen anderen Rahmen mit normalem Steuer-Rohr transplantieren. Geht das überhaupt? Die Gabel ist mit Adaptern montiert.

Herzlichsten Dank schonmal!

Ciao
Morten


----------

